# Food Safety News Thu 4/16/2020



## daveomak.fs (Apr 16, 2020)

Food Safety News
Thu 4/16/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 


























* Food recalls in the COVID-19 era are a little more erratic than usual*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 16, 2020 12:05 am Everyone who tracks food recalls knows they are an unpredictable and erratic occurrence. But even given that reality, food recalls during the past 30 days or so have been in a weird space. Maybe the federal government’s “all hands on deck” response to the COVID-19 pandemic has not had anything to do with it, but the...  Continue Reading


* Light start for foodborne illness outbreaks in 2020*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 16, 2020 12:04 am Almost one-third of the year is in the rearview mirror at the federal Centers for Disease Control in Atlanta and only two new multistate outbreaks of foodborne illnesses are on the books. A dangerous outbreak of Listeriosis bubbled up out of Michigan late February involving Enoki mushrooms grown in South Korea. In its latest report...  Continue Reading


* Lithuanian officials seize 75 tons of ‘unsafe’ poultry meat*
By News Desk on Apr 16, 2020 12:01 am Lithuanian authorities have stopped the supply of 75 tons of what they described as “unsafe” poultry meat in the first quarter of 2020. The State Food and Veterinary Service (VMVT) performed more than 800 targeted inspections of imported poultry meat in the quarter. Most of these were related to the risk of avian influenza in...  Continue Reading


* Transparency key in quest for consumer confidence in food*
By Guest Contributor on Apr 16, 2020 12:00 am Opinion Home-delivered fresh meal kits, locally grown foods, a move toward minimal processing, and restaurant hydroponic gardens are among the emerging industry trends that present food safety challenges. Moreover, consumers have redefined food safety to include free from potentially hazardous residues such as antibiotics, hormones, and artificial chemicals, as well as information on production, ingredients,...  Continue Reading


----------

